# Early miscarriage after 1st cycle of Clomiphene (Clomid) and absolutely devastated.



## PrincessTaz

I've been ttc for many years. I have pcos and I don't ovulate naturally so I've been prescribed clomid. I did a test one day before I was due and was ecstatic when I saw a Pregnant 1 - 2 weeks, it was the happiest day of mine and my partners life's. But at 5 weeks pregnant I started cramping and bleeding quite heavy, just like a period. My doctor said it was a chemical pregnancy. I am absolutely devastated and I feel like nobody really understands, it's like because it was so early on it doesn't matter but to me that was still my baby.

My doctor says it's ok to start the clomid again on my next period but I don't know if I can risk going through this again. We were really lucky for it to work 1st time around, what if that was our one chance, I don't think I could bare the disappointment of seeing not pregnant every month or even worse getting a positive test and then having it snatched away again. It's like some cruel joke. 

Everyone keeps telling me to stay positive and that we're lucky the tablets worked in the 1st place and there's always next month. I don't feel lucky though, I really don't know if I can carry on thinking positive after this. I just need some advice of people who have been in maybe a similar situation. How did you cope? Did you get a happy ending?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm actually going through a very similar situation. I had my last af on August 20 and started clomid that cycle. I do ovulate on my own every month, except it's usually around cd20 and my dr said that was too late to get pregnant. I found out I was pregnant on September 20. I have never been so excited and happy in my life! I went to the dr and had my blood drawn, my hcg was very low. It went from 66 to 95 in 48 hours and the dr. told me that I would probably miscarry. They did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, not even a sac. I started bleeding last weekend at 5 weeks pregnant. They are considering it a chemical pregnancy as well. I do feel we were lucky it worked the first time using it,but am terrified that it won't work again. I won't be able to take another round of clomid until I get my next period. I'm just hoping and praying that I will get pregnant in the next couple weeks since I've heard you're more fertile after a loss. I'm sorry I'm not much help, I just wanted to let you know you're not alone. If you need to talk at all, let me know. I know how hard this must be for you:(


----------



## justhoping92

I'm am truly sorry for your loss...:hugs: I actually went through pretty much the same exact thing...I took Clomid for the month of August on cd 5-9 @ 50 mg and it was my first time on Clomid as well. So then I had all pregnancy symptoms so I decided to test at the end of August, and to my surprise BFP!!!! I was so ecstatic! I cried, laughed, and then cried again! I also have PCOS, and do not ovulate every month. So I decided to wait to tell everyone until I got a blood test and sure enough PREGNANT!! So I told family and friends and it was the best day ever! I then had an u/s at five weeks and they said they couldn't see anything but it is still early so to come back next week. I also was put on progesterone supplements since I was low on that and hcg levels. My hcg levels were also very low, so I somewhat prepared myself for the worst. But still had a hope that everything would turn out for the best. I didn't bleed at first, I just had these weird stretching cramps. So six week u/s and nothing...:cry:..dr looked at my sono and said I'm sorry but it looks like you are starting to m/c..she told me stop progesterone supplements as this can prolong preg instead of letting my body do what it needs to do. Sure enough two days after stopping progesterone I began to heavily bleed. I cried and cried in the restroom by myself...it was very hard and dh tried to help but I needed to cope with it on my own. There isn't really anyone can tell you to feel better, but you can't give up hope. YOU DID HAVE A BABY and don't let anyone make you feel or think otherwise. All anyone can truly do to help you, is be there for you when you need a shoulder to cry on. It will get easier as the days go on...but you will never forget. Just take it slow, and remember that you have a beautiful angel watching over you now. If you need anyone to talk to, I am here. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JenniLynn

Hi..I was in the same situation. We got pregnant the first round of Clomid(50mg) and miscarried at six weeks. Even though it was early and most people wouldn't even know they were pregnant it affected me alot. That was back in January and now in October we are trying again. I am soooo scared to start trying but I know what I want is a child and that can't happen unless we try. Just like you I have PCOS and keep thinking OMG what if I can't get pregnant again. I keep thinking to myself that if I got pregnant on the lowest dosage the first time after only one round then I should be able to do it again. Just try to stay as positive as you possibly can and if you need someone to talk to feel free to send me a message.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you so much for all your replies, it helps just knowing that you're not alone.

I'm still feeling massively scared to start tcc again. I think we are going to NTNP for a while as I don't think I'm ready to go back on the clomid straight away. I am so scared it isn't going to work again, even though it did work 1st time on 50mg. When I try talking to family and friends they just don't understand, I don't ovualte by myself and every month so now it's going to be like a count down once I go back on the clomid, I'll only have 5 months to get pregnant. It just scares the hell out of me. Ttc should be a fun and exciting time and so should being pregnant, but after the mc even if I do get that BFP I'm not going to be able to enjoy it for worrying something bad will happen again. Sorry for being so negative, I just can't help it. Life is so unfair!

Thanks for your support and kind words, I'm so glad I found this site :hugs:


----------



## Ibelieve.PTC

didnt want to read and run, so sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## wontbackdown

i know you wrote a reply to a lady a while back about how u tried clomid on the first month and got pregnant than had a miscarriage and u were on progesterone? I just went through the same exact thing as u did and was wondering if u had any success? i have had my first full period and took my last clomid yesterday. im scared any advice?


----------



## PrincessTaz

wontbackdown said:


> i know you wrote a reply to a lady a while back about how u tried clomid on the first month and got pregnant than had a miscarriage and u were on progesterone? I just went through the same exact thing as u did and was wondering if u had any success? i have had my first full period and took my last clomid yesterday. im scared any advice?

:hi: Sorry for you loss hun. No we never got offered progesterone but I tried a few things myself after the second round didn't work. I got my sticky bfp on the third round and I was also taking vit B6 and benedryl antihistmaines and drinking grapefruit juice to help with ewcm. Ive put a link to a thread that explains about the antihistamines and take a look at my chart too. 

Really hope you get your bfp and a sticky bean very soon :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Forgot the link sorry 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/835449-great-sperm-race-benedryl.html

If you ever want to have a chat or vent please feel free to inbox me anytime. We're hopefully starting clomid again soon to ttc number 2 but need to lose all the weight I out on which is really frustrating at the moment xx


----------



## Pinkee

Thanks for reviving this thread.
Clomid 1st round MC at 5 weeks. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mz412

I experienced the EXACT SAME THING...down to the weeks! I was estatic and devistated in a matter of weeks. Wish I wudda came across ur post sooner. Ur the only one that I've came across that was a really similar. I'm not giving up tho. GL to u.


----------



## alicarr74

I actually just experienced the same thing. I have stage three endometriosis, and just had my second surgery this January. After trying to straighten up my period to ovulate with no luck I tried Clomid. I had blood work done on day 24 of my cycle and it showed I ovulated but not pregnant. Well I started having hot flashes around day 35 accompanied by implantation bleeding. I decided to take a pregnancy test and they both were positive two days apart. I started telling people closest to me that knew me and my husband were desperately trying. I went to the doctor for more blood work, and they called to tell me it was a chemical pregnancy. When I told some about it, they were completely heartless because "it's not like it had a heart beat." :cry: I was so devastated because we came so close, and it seems so far away. 

Well, my cycle got messed up, so we waited for my levels to go back to normal. I took provera to make me have a period, within three days later I got it. I just took my second round of clomid, and I'm in ovulating mode. 

Thank you so much, it makes me so happy to know that I am not alone, although I wish no one else had to feel the heart break of this.


----------



## CR14

Hello is this thread still read? 
We have been TTC for many years and after a year with gynachology they eventually gave me clomid. We were lucky to fall pregnant on the first dose, made it to 10 weeks, had two early scans one at 5 weeks and saw the sack, then again at 6 weeks and saw the heartbeat of our baby. Week 10 comes and I miscarry, with the measurements being smaller than the 6 week scan they reckon baby only made it to 7-8 weeks and my body only just rejecting the pregnancy. It was the most painful, with me being further along I experienced the contractions for an hour before the foetus expelled as they called it! Very scary!
So worried about trying again too soon. How long did you ladies wait before trying again with clomid?


----------

